# Moneybookers as a payment method....?



## barkone (Feb 5, 2007)

I expect that till the end of the month to finish my website , who now is in a very rough shape , presenting a few pieces of my portfolio.So...my intention is to split the site into 2 pieces.One will sell tees imprinted with my design but this part will be only for romanian customers ,and my option will be "cash on delivery", and the other half will sell graphic design in .eps or .ai format ready for screen printing.And because of Paypal does not accept acounts from romania i search and found Moneybookers a similar service from UK.Does any of you work with them....?And my second question is regarding my designs sales.My intention is to sell them as a stock royalty with price for each download, and show to customers how many downloads that design have...and in case of 0 downloads to offer a full copyright sale.Do you thing it is a good idea...?And how much should i charge for royalty and how much for full copyright...?


Thx all in advance...


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I've used moneybookers once or twice before to send money (and I think to receive money). That was over a year or so ago though. I don't know if they offer ecommerce services like PayPal though.



> And my second question is regarding my designs sales.My intention is to sell them as a stock royalty with price for each download, and show to customers how many downloads that design have...and in case of 0 downloads to offer a full copyright sale.Do you thing it is a good idea...?And how much should i charge for royalty and how much for full copyright...?


You may want to post this question as a separate thread in the Graphics forum since people who may know about selling designs/royalties might see the title about moneybookers and might not think to read further.


----------



## The60s (Jan 29, 2007)

i use moneybookers all the time for my online casinos and stuff. But then i had to fund my moneybookers account first before they debit it off. There never seem to be a direct payment thru moneybookers as far as i know.


----------

